# Tech Question - checking for permits on the river



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

Rec.gov bot...


Well, I suppose it was only a matter of time. Looked at Deso, and yes, they have river permits listed as well as campsites. Didn't look much past that, but it would seem for a small fee, you can get notified via SMS of available permits. Might give us that don't seem to have any luck, an edge...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

jsheglund said:


> Rec.gov bot...
> 
> 
> Well, I suppose it was only a matter of time. Looked at Deso, and yes, they have river permits listed as well as campsites. Didn't look much past that, but it would seem for a small fee, you can get notified via SMS of available permits. Might give us that don't seem to have any luck, an edge...
> ...


Fuck that. I’m not remotely comfortable with that idea.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

There's a rec.gov app. Are you looking for some kind of satellite connectivity?


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

foreigner said:


> There's a rec.gov app. Are you looking for some kind of satellite connectivity?


yep - anything that would allow me to check said app without cell service.


----------



## foreigner (10 mo ago)

Im not aware of anything like that. All the satellite internet equipment is meant for fixed use at home I believe.


----------



## jsheglund (Feb 20, 2021)

Nanko said:


> Fuck that. I’m not remotely comfortable with that idea.


yeah, me neither, guess i misread your question! Starlink i guess...


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

foreigner said:


> Im not aware of anything like that. All the satellite internet equipment is meant for fixed use at home I believe.


Looks like my dreams of a rocket box permit command center are a bit of a stretch. Cmon, Elon - get to it! First world problems, indeed.


----------



## Conundrum (Aug 23, 2004)

That tech totally exists. A friend not on your trip with your rec.gov login and your calendar.


----------



## Dangerfield (May 28, 2021)

Conundrum said:


> That tech totally exists. A friend not on your trip with your rec.gov login and your calendar.


Don't forget all of your credit card info. and that friend needs to have a bit OCD to remotely have a chance.

Edit: I forgot to add the usual - screw campnab or riverrob.


----------



## Montet202 (Aug 22, 2020)

You can get satellite hot spot devices. I’ve rented one for chasing a Baja 1k race team. They are pretty expensive but work well. We rented ours from satellitephonestore.com. If you rent, they ship it to you, then you ship it back after your trip.


----------



## Nanko (Oct 20, 2020)

Nice - I’ll give that a look. Thank you!


----------

